# The Expendables 2: Featurette mit neuen Filmausschnitten



## PCGamesRedaktion (27. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Expendables 2: Featurette mit neuen Filmausschnitten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Expendables 2: Featurette mit neuen Filmausschnitten


----------



## Dyson (27. August 2012)

Und wenn die sich 2 Stunden an den Händen haltend im Kreis drehen würden, ich würds mir anschaun.

Diese alten Säcke wird man niemals ersetzen können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2012)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Alles Actionhelden aus der Kindheit, schon allein deswegen ist der Film eigentlich Pflicht


----------



## RodWeiler79 (27. August 2012)

Mann, die deutsche Synchronisation ist ja unter aller Sau.
Im englischen Original macht das einiges mehr her.


----------



## Prime85 (27. August 2012)

Den 1. Teil fand ich ja eigentlich ein klein wenig enttäuschend und eigentlich wollte ich mir den 2. Teil nicht im Kino anschauen aber wenn ich das hier alles sehe und höre... das klingt verdammt verlockend. Ich hoffe, dass das nicht nur alles 08/15-PR-Geschwafel ist.


----------



## svd (27. August 2012)

Ja, mal abwarten. 

Simon West ist für mich noch immer bloß der Typ, der den eher doofen "Tomb Raider" und den doofen "ConAir" gemacht hat...


----------

